# WWII: Secret Agents (French)



## W2WCasting

Are you French? Are you living in the UK? A new BBC Living history series is seeking men and women for WW2 secret agent training.

Wall to Wall makers of hit series, Who Do You Think You Are? Child Genius, Back In Time…and Long Lost Family are looking for determined MEN and WOMEN (18yrs+) of all ages from across the UK & Northern Ireland who would like to challenge their mental, physical and practical aptitude in a new landmark living-history series that tells the story of Secret Agents in the Second World War. 

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity for individuals from all walks of life to train, live and learn as 1940s secret agents did in one of history’s toughest training courses.

HOW TO APPLY
For anyone that would like the chance to embark on this incredible historical journey, please contact the team on: secretagent at walltowall.co.uk or call 020 7241 9348.

Thank you 

Kind Regards 
The Casting Team


----------

